# Model S Refresh Nail in Tire - Does anyone know how to remove the cap covering the bolts?



## mobileops

4 days into my Model S refresh and I have a nail in the tire. Does anyone know how to get this center cap off to get to the bolts?

There is a small hole off center, I am not sure if something goes into that hole to remove the cover. 

Thank you,
Justin Blasberg


----------



## garsh

mobileops said:


> 4 days into my Model S refresh and I have a nail in the tire. Does anyone know how to get this center cap off to get to the bolts?
> 
> There is a small hole off center, I am not sure if something goes into that hole to remove the cover.
> 
> Thank you,
> Justin Blasberg


Page 190 of the owners manual describes how to remove "aero" covers on Gemini wheels.

https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/model_s_owners_manual_north_america_en_us.pdf#page=193


----------



## shareef777

mobileops said:


> 4 days into my Model S refresh and I have a nail in the tire. Does anyone know how to get this center cap off to get to the bolts?
> 
> There is a small hole off center, I am not sure if something goes into that hole to remove the cover.
> 
> Thank you,
> Justin Blasberg


Assuming you're referring to the arachnid wheels, there's a tool in the glove box for that. You essentially hook it into that off center hole and just pull the cap off.


----------



## Feathermerchant

If it is a simple puncture and not in the sidewall, you can plug it without removing the tire from the car. Much safer too.


----------

